# Guess what I found!



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 11, 2011)

Today, whilst wasting some time at the Flea Market, I came across a Argus C3 in absolutely beautiful condition, with it's everready case.

I've tested shutter speed and apertures, and everything's working smoothly. The film transport was amazingly clean as well.

Perhaps I'll post pics later.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 12, 2011)

A very fun camera.  Look around the web for info on checking your rangefinder calibration before you shoot your first roll.  It's easy.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 12, 2011)

I definitely will. I read a .pdf of the manual, which I believe helped me calibrate the RF by removing the lens and putting back on.

I'll also have to either find a battery for my Sekonic Light Meter, or teach myself how to meter without it.

Also, turns out it's a C2.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool.  Fixing up a C2/C3 is like learning to change the oil in an old Chevy straight-6.  Anyone can do it.  A CLA on your Kowa could be compared to rebuilding a Jaguar V12.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 12, 2011)

hahaha, the Kowa is that hard, huh? I suppose I'm retiring it then.

My C2 seems to be working beautifully.

Have you heard of a Sekonic L-98 Micro Leader Exposure meter?


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 12, 2011)

No, but it takes a mercury battery (not available).  Google around for info on how to use a Zinc-Air cell from a hearing aid with a few strips of tinfoil.  I have to resort to the same sort of thing for my old Luna-Six meter.


----------



## Images (Jun 12, 2011)

My first adjustable camera, but for those of my vintage it was everyone's first camera.
I remember it fondly.
It actually required you to think, a novel experience for some.


----------



## 1950Kodak (Jun 12, 2011)

I just got a 1950 kodak tourist cam (in love) but it says that it needs 620 kodak film which is no longer produced. But I read u can use 120 film as well. Where can I find it!?


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 13, 2011)

1950Kodak said:


> I just got a 1950 kodak tourist cam (in love) but it says that it needs 620 kodak film which is no longer produced. But I read u can use 120 film as well. Where can I find it!?



Maybe start a new thread?  120 is the same as 620, only the spool is different.  120 is readily available in any good camera shop or online.  You need two 620 spools.  One to respool the 120 onto the 620 spool, and one empty 620 spool for take-up in the camera.


----------



## compur (Jun 13, 2011)

1950Kodak said:


> I just got a 1950 kodak tourist cam (in love) but it says that it needs 620 kodak film which is no longer produced. But I read u can use 120 film as well. Where can I find it!?



See this.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 13, 2011)

Back to the subject of C3s, here's on of mine:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 13, 2011)

nice find!


----------



## 1950Kodak (Jun 13, 2011)

compur said:
			
		

> See this.



Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## 1950Kodak (Jun 13, 2011)

Proteus617 said:
			
		

> Maybe start a new thread?  120 is the same as 620, only the spool is different.  120 is readily available in any good camera shop or online.  You need two 620 spools.  One to respool the 120 onto the 620 spool, and one empty 620 spool for take-up in the camera.



Thanks a lot


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 13, 2011)

Proteus617, that is beautiful. Where'd you come across that lens?


----------



## 1950Kodak (Jun 13, 2011)

Proteus617 said:
			
		

> Back to the subject of C3s, here's on of mine:



That's amazing.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 14, 2011)

RRYANSMITHH said:


> Proteus617, that is beautiful. Where'd you come across that lens?


\

Folks forget that the C2 and C3s have interchangeable lenses.  The one in the photo might be the most common (Sandmar 100mm, 4.5) and not worth much.  Finding the Sandmar 35mm for a reasonable price is a bit more difficult.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 14, 2011)

Proteus617 said:


> RRYANSMITHH said:
> 
> 
> > Proteus617, that is beautiful. Where'd you come across that lens?
> ...



I had no idea they had interchangeable lenses until I got home with it and read the manual.


----------

